# HP Image Zone Plus v4.5



## RuthS (Dec 11, 2007)

I have regularly used HP Image zone to chop and resize images for my web site. Now, all of a sudden, after chopping the image I am unable to custom resize the image. I am really struggling with this and have uninstalled and re-installed to no avail. Please could someone help


----------

